# My Kapampa Frontosa Juvies



## frontosa9098 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wanted to show some pics of my Kapampa colony.

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0798.jpg?t=1286410472

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0799.jpg?t=1286410799

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0791.jpg?t=1286410884

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0814.jpg

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0813.jpg

http://i740.photobucket.com/albums/xx43/zalvo777/IMG_0792.jpg


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

I want some!!!!!! :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## frontosa9098 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry for just showing the links I was having trouble placing the photo's on. But I finally figure it out!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry to be the one to break this to you but those are not C. gibberosa (Kapampa); rather, they are C. frontosa (Burundi-ish).


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Kap fry at that size should start showing the zorro mask


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cute little fish, but I agree with Russ, those definitely look like a Burundi-type frontosa, not a Zaire-type like Kapampa.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

they're still very small but it does seem they may not be zaires. 
it also seems that they could be hybrids since the mask doesnt seem to go all the way down but looks like it has the zorro mask at the top of the head.
two of them has some mooning and at least one with a split bar.
not a good batch from the look of the pictures and i would be suspicious if they were labeled 
as kapampa. did you see their parents?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are 100% NOT Kapampa (IMO).


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

those are some nice zaires Russ. are they yours?

totally agree with you with them not being 100% zaire.
possibly hybrids at most.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was thinking Burundi as well


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

mel_cp6 said:


> those are some nice zaires Russ. are they yours?
> 
> totally agree with you with them not being 100% zaire.
> possibly hybrids at most.


Clarification of my reply: they are not Zaire Kapampa (as far as them possibly being hybrids - I have no opinion on that).

Hey Mel, those were F1 fry from my wc Kaps. Fry were sold a long time ago and I sold off the WC parents this past February. I am frontosa-less at the moment.

Russ


----------



## Kloyd Niel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Guys,

Thanks for the information that i read,
BTW im a newly one in this site but i learned lot of ideas about this site.So nice fish i love it,,,
Thanks a lot for being part of this site. God Bless.

how to treat depression


----------

